# Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur Gmail



## RomualdR (12 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous ! J'ai un petit problème concernant mail depuis cette après-midi après m'avoir connecté au réseau wi-fi de ma faculté ... En gros j'ai essayé d'envoyer un message et là un gros message est apparu : " Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur Gmail. La connexion Gmail SMTP au serveur "smtp.gmail.com" a échoué."
Puis en dessous, j'ai la liste des serveurs et je ne vois que celui de Gmail(déconnecté). 
Alors j'ai cru que cela venait du wi-fi de ma fac qui m'empêchait d'envoyer des mails, sauf qu'en rentrant chez moi, je me suis aperçu que le problème persiste ! Ce qui est vachement contraignant car je ne peux plus envoyer de mail depuis l'application Mail d'Apple (sous Mac) mais je peux tout de même envoyer des messages via la page internet de Gmail...
J'ai essayé de supprimer mon compte Google des comptes du Mac puis de le reconfigurer, ça ne fonctionne pas ! 
Si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ! Merci !

EDIT : Autant pour moi ! J'ai trouvé !


----------



## sebmeunier (12 Décembre 2014)

Comment as-tu fait ?

Je connais le même souci chez moi alors que ça fonctionnait auparavant.







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h14 ----------

Oups, j'ai finalement trouvé la solution.

Si d'autres devaient connaitre le même problème, j'avais changé mon mot de passe Gmail. Du coup, je l'avais changé dans mes les options de mes compte sur Mail mais il restait une trace de l'ancien serveur (qui n'avait pas été adaptée) dans le trousseau.

Suffisait de la supprimer, voili voilou.


----------

